# October Misc. Haul:][:



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 2, 2008)

Most of my shopping CCO, MAC, B&BW, a few tidbits elsewhere!



Loreal mascara
flash n dash l/s
flowerplay l/s
eyes on manish palette
hipness blush
fashion frenzy blush
cultfave l/g
sockhop l/g
pink manish l/g
standing ovation l/g
cocomotion pigment
sunpower solar bits
bronzescape solar bits
silverbleu shadestick
stowaways quad
brightside/gallerygirl mes
persona screen vinyl mes
cranberry e/s




winter candy apple, vanilla bean noel, & twisted peppermint body creams & foaming soaps
chanel haute chocolat n/p
china glaze sexy in the city n/p
china glaze for audrey n/p

*not pictured: *OPI you're a doll n/p & urban decay book of shadows
all together


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Amazing haul! Enjoy all of your new goodies!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

lovely stuff!


----------



## Kelly78 (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome buys - have fun!!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Nov 2, 2008)

great haul, the vanilla bean noel is my all time favorite fragrance from bath and body works for the holiday scents.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 2, 2008)

This is an amazing haul!

Was stowaways at a CCO?!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_This is an amazing haul!

Was stowaways at a CCO?!_

 
yeah. i was amazed considering it's still on nordstrom's site (& the $8 for s/h ekk). But, for $24.50 i couldn't pass it up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## xmizlynnax (Nov 3, 2008)

awesome haul. 

oh and i love the b&bw winter candy apple body cream.. it puts me in the holiday mood and smells fantastic =)


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous haul!


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you snag the China Glaze For Audrey in store or online? I keep trying to find it in a store but can't seem to find it anywhere. It's such a gorgeous color.
All in all you got a haul everyone could be jealous of.


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Fantastic haul! I love the Stowaways Quad and can't wait to try some of the Winter Candy Apple products...Enjoy all your awesome new goodies


----------



## Cinci (Nov 5, 2008)

great haul..  now I really wish Ihad bought the Vanilla Bean Noel cream and more of the winter candy apple line when I was in Toronto last week...


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinktraits* 

 
_Did you snag the China Glaze For Audrey in store or online? I keep trying to find it in a store but can't seem to find it anywhere. It's such a gorgeous color.
All in all you got a haul everyone could be jealous of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought mine instores @ sallys beauty salon. If you have one near def. check it out, plus if you have a discount card it will save you about $3.00, I think I paid $3.25.


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 5, 2008)

enjoy all of your new goodies


----------



## Dreama (Nov 5, 2008)

Great stuff.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooh, I'd like to steal your Hipness blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul!!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Ooh, I'd like to steal your Hipness blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul!!_

 
LoL it was the last one [i took it out of the window display]


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Beautiful Haul...I love bath and body works soaps and body creams. The holiday ones are awesome! Youre going to love the Fafi blushes and lip goodies!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 9, 2008)

Great Haul! Enjoy


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 11, 2008)

great haul. you just reminded me that i still have to dip into my manish arora pallet.


----------

